# URBAN DECAY SPRING 2013



## Dominique33 (Jan 17, 2013)

Here is a link to the UD spring 2013 collection

http://www.chicprofile.com/2013/01/...-great-and-powerful-palettes-info-photos.html


  	SOURCE : CHIC PROFILE

  	I know there will be a " Naked 3 " with 6 shades basic ones, nail polishes and flush as a blush/bronzer/illuminating powder.

  	Where has creativity gone, I really wonder......


----------



## VampyCouture (Jan 17, 2013)

Close up pics of both the palettes:

http://www.amodelrecommends.com/2013/01/15/urban-decay-oz-the-great-and-powerful-palettes/


----------



## Dominique33 (Jan 17, 2013)

Thank you for posting ! Not so bad after all but UD should be much more creative than that, it used to be so beautiful let's say 12 years ago when I first saw the brand and the gorgeous lipstick Gash.


----------



## VampyCouture (Jan 17, 2013)

I agree. They got a bit carried away with the Naked stuff. I still enjoy their products and they are a very innovative brand so I would like to see more surprises or interesting products.


----------



## kimbunney (Jan 17, 2013)

The Oz palette is a great idea but where is the creativity, I agree. They could have did a huge palette with loads of really colorful half and half smokey and dark. They could have raised the price it would have been a hit. Shame I actually like the packaging the inside is just no amazing.

  	No more NAKED palettes for me, UD should have jumped on more matte colors for them before Lorac came out with the PRO Palette.


----------



## shinebright (Jan 17, 2013)

I think the shades are pretty but, I second the, "Where's the creativity?" notion. It seems like any sort of movie rooted in fantasy, fairytale or YA novels these days gets the makeup palette treatment.


----------



## Dominique33 (Jan 17, 2013)

Urban Decay Vintage, I was there when the brand was launched in France and I was totally impressed. I love many UD recent palettes too but I fear that l'Oréal will do always the same things, again and again.. Hope this won't happen !

http://naimisissa.blogspot.fr/2012/04/retro-sunday-squared-with-polished.html

  	SOURCE : Naimisissa


----------



## VampyCouture (Jan 17, 2013)

kimbunney said:


> The Oz palette is a great idea but where is the creativity, I agree. They could have did a huge palette with loads of really colorful half and half smokey and dark. They could have raised the price it would have been a hit. Shame I actually like the packaging the inside is just no amazing.
> 
> No more NAKED palettes for me, UD should have jumped on more matte colors for them before Lorac came out with the PRO Palette.


----------



## MaryJane (Jan 18, 2013)

I just started purchasing Urban Decay about a year ago and am extremely satisfied with their products. Personally, I could not care less about 'creativity' when it comes to makeup. I want wearable products that perform well.

  	I've seen lots of products from other lines (i.e. Mac) where the colors are different (I'm guessing this is what people mean when they say creative) but completely unwearable. Those kinds of products are great for editorial work and the runway but not in real life.


----------



## VampyCouture (Jan 19, 2013)

So I was trying to see when the release dates for these palettes were, with no luck  But I did find the mood board that inspired the Theodora palette! They said it was very dark with ouija boards and black crows.

  	Source: Elle


----------



## verorenee (Jan 19, 2013)

Ohhh this inspiration board is pretty awesome. 

  	I believe the release date for the two palettes is January 25th that's what I read on the Muse's site.  http://www.musingsofamuse.com/2013/01/urban-decay-oz-the-great-and-powerful-palettes-for-spring-2013.html

  	I was really sad to see Urban decay's spring collection until I saw these two palettes.  I mean a BB cream a year late?  Boring lipgloss colors?  I miss the excitement from when I started getting into makeup 6 years it was so much fun browsing the Urban decay site.  I'm hoping they'll expand their lip liners revamp the lipsticks and release powder blushes!


----------



## fabulousmoolah (Jan 22, 2013)

$50 for a small 6 shadow palette.....I'm not liking that.


----------



## MaryJane (Jan 23, 2013)

$50 for 6 eyeshadows + an eyeliner + lip gloss pencil seems pretty reasonable to me. It works out to less than $7/item.


----------



## shellygrrl (Jan 23, 2013)

And considering it's usually $108 for UD's version of a Build-Your-Own palette ($108 because you get a freebie, and UD don't sell their single eyeshadows in pan form), and you get only a brush (I think) with it, this is a bargain.


----------



## VampyCouture (Jan 23, 2013)

I agree. This is a good deal. Too good to pass up! I'm using my Ulta 20% off coupon that came in the mail to purchase it.


----------



## fabulousmoolah (Jan 23, 2013)

I would just rather have lots of smaller colors like all the previous palettes. Everything I saw said it launches on the 25th but it's up right now available for purchase.

  	http://www.urbandecay.com/The-Glinda-and-Theodora-Palettes-by-Urban-Decay/361,default,pd.html?start=5&cgid=12


----------



## Genn (Jan 24, 2013)

I think these palettes are pretty and the price is really reasonable compared to other brands.  MAC archie's quads are $44 for 4 shadows.  These are 8 shadows (2 duos), an eyeliner, and a lip color pencil for $49


----------



## Naughtyp (Jan 25, 2013)

i really want the Glinda OZ palette!!! no one has it yet! i cant order online, i went to two malls looking for this =(

  	i also want the Build your Own palette in Moonbeam and the Omen shade.....


----------



## iATEaSEAmonster (Jan 26, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> i really want the Glinda OZ palette!!! no one has it yet! i cant order online, i went to two malls looking for this =(
> 
> i also want the Build your Own palette in Moonbeam and the Omen shade.....


  	Same here with the palettes. My situation doesn't allow me to order online, so I have to go searching for what I want in stores. I suppose we'll just have to hope that Sephora eventually stocks them.


----------



## Naughtyp (Jan 26, 2013)

iATEaSEAmonster said:


> Same here with the palettes. My situation doesn't allow me to order online, so I have to go searching for what I want in stores. I suppose we'll just have to hope that Sephora eventually stocks them.


 I just called 2 more counters I have 6 by me and none of them have it yet ;( I'm just scared that once the counters have them.. I won't have any money. and then when I have money agin they wil be sold out! ;(  i am totally fixated on this until I get it!  I can't wait to see the movie too and get some of the nail polish!


----------



## iATEaSEAmonster (Jan 26, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> I just called 2 more counters I have 6 by me and none of them have it yet ;( I'm just scared that once the counters have them.. I won't have any money. and then when I have money agin they wil be sold out! ;( i am totally fixated on this until I get it! I can't wait to see the movie too and get some of the nail polish!


  	Well, that's a given. No one can resist the combined charms of James Franco and Mila Kunis.


----------



## Naughtyp (Jan 26, 2013)

iATEaSEAmonster said:


> Well, that's a given. No one can resist the combined charms of James Franco and Mila Kunis.


 I kno huh lol I love both of them. hope this movie doesn't disappoint!  I only have Naked 1 and basics. do u have any of their palettes?


----------



## VampyCouture (Jan 26, 2013)

I had to wait too, since Ulta is the only place I can get it. I went searching for Theodora, because with my 20% discount and my Ulta gift card, my total for this palette will be less than $10, but they don't have it in stock yet!


----------



## Naughtyp (Jan 26, 2013)

VampyCouture said:


> I had to wait too, since Ulta is the only place I can get it. I went searching for Theodora, because with my 20% discount and my Ulta gift card, my total for this palette will be less than $10, but they don't have it in stock yet!


 I kinda want both of them lol. I might actually get both if I could find them! jeez lol I hate knowing the release dates cuz I always go looking for an item and the store doesn't even have it and the ppl who work there are clueless. hope we all get our soon!!


----------



## VampyCouture (Jan 26, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> I kinda want both of them lol. I might actually get both if I could find them! jeez lol I hate knowing the release dates cuz I always go looking for an item and the store doesn't even have it and the ppl who work there are clueless. hope we all get our soon!!


	LOL I know! If it's something I want, I'll start hunting the day before! I kind of want Glinda too, but I simply cannot justify that palette. I know I won't wear the colors as often as I will from Theodora.


----------



## iATEaSEAmonster (Jan 26, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> I only have Naked 1 and basics. do u have any of their palettes?


	I've never actually used any Urban Decay products before. I mean, I've used NARS, MAC, NYX, and various other brands, but never UD. xD I figured this would be a good introduction to their products, since I already have a neutral eyeshadow palette from Pixi cosmetics.


----------



## Naughtyp (Jan 26, 2013)

iATEaSEAmonster said:


> I've never actually used any Urban Decay products before. I mean, I've used NARS, MAC, NYX, and various other brands, but never UD. xD I figured this would be a good introduction to their products, since I already have a neutral eyeshadow palette from Pixi cosmetics.


 I think so too! can't beat it 8 shadows plus a lip pen il and eyeliner? I'm there! I have mostly neutral shadows plus the naked 1 and basics so I want something different. I will post if. I'm able to find it anywhere!


----------



## Naughtyp (Jan 26, 2013)

VampyCouture said:


> LOL I know! If it's something I want, I'll start hunting the day before! I kind of want Glinda too, but I simply cannot justify that palette. I know I won't wear the colors as often as I will from Theodora.


 sometimes it is out early tho!!  I already have so many neutrals plus I have the eyeliner in the Theodora palette so i figured I'd try the Glinda one. hopefully I'll get both eventually


----------



## VampyCouture (Jan 27, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> sometimes it is out early tho!! I already have so many neutrals plus I have the eyeliner in the Theodora palette so i figured I'd try the Glinda one. hopefully I'll get both eventually


	Naughtyp, you are a natural enabler lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Glinda is looking more desirable. I have so many neutrals and never try more daring colors. Maybe I should get Glinda, too.

*"plus I have the eyeliner in the Theodora palette"*

  	^^^
  	between Mac Carbon and UD Zero, I don't know what's worse lol


----------



## Genn (Jan 27, 2013)

I just ordered both oz palettes this morning on line from Sephora. I couldn't make up my mind.


----------



## Naughtyp (Jan 27, 2013)

VampyCouture said:


> Naughtyp, you are a natural enabler lol :cheers:   Glinda is looking more desirable. I have so many neutrals and never try more daring colors. Maybe I should get Glinda, too.  *"plus I have the eyeliner in the Theodora palette"*  ^^^ between Mac Carbon and UD Zero, I don't know what's worse lol


 I sure am! my cousin hates shopping with me I tell her to get everything lol. I actually have no carbon es!!


----------



## VampyCouture (Jan 27, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> I sure am! my cousin hates napping with me I tell her to get everything lol. I actually have no carbon es!!


	Yeah, Glinda is coming home with me lol


----------



## Naughtyp (Jan 27, 2013)

Genn said:


> I just ordered both oz palettes this morning on line from Sephora. I couldn't make up my mind.


 Nice!!! I I wonder if the stores have them yet......


----------



## Naughtyp (Jan 27, 2013)

VampyCouture said:


> Yeah, Glinda is coming home with me lol


 Yay!!  I can't wait to get it!


----------



## VampyCouture (Jan 27, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> Nice!!! I I wonder if the stores have them yet......


	Get it at Ulta. It's 20% off your entire order this week.


----------



## Genn (Jan 27, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> Nice!!! I I wonder if the stores have them yet......


	My sephora is so small they never have anything right when it releases. I always have to order online if i want it right away


----------



## Naughtyp (Jan 27, 2013)

ok it says it's in stock at both malls I'm going after work! hopefully they have them


----------



## Naughtyp (Jan 27, 2013)

I'm so bad!! I got both lol I told the girl I checked online and cane because it said the store had them so she got them out if the back for me. they are even better than we imagined!!! now I have less money for Archie's ;( but this is a way better deal!!


----------



## mac_aiken (Jan 27, 2013)

I got both of these over a week ago at a SephoraJCP. I didn't intend to buy both but they are both so beautiful and such great deals. I am going back to get another Glinda palette for my daughter.


----------



## VampyCouture (Jan 27, 2013)

mac_aiken said:


> I got both of these over a week ago at a SephoraJCP. I didn't intend to buy both but they are both so beautiful and such great deals. I am going back to get another Glinda palette for my daughter.


  	I'm so excited to get both too! I'm justifying Glinda by promising myself I will do a look with that shadow at least once a week. Even if it's just a simple wash of color.

  	I can't wait for Rockstar eyeliner! I have been lemming it for a long time, especially since a while back, I saw a girl with brown eyes do a simple look using Rockstar in a tutorial and it looked amazing. Her eyes really popped.


----------



## verorenee (Jan 29, 2013)

Ulta has it in stock online now.  Anyone know when Macys will have it?


----------



## ijesslovebeauty (Jan 31, 2013)

I called my macys and they said they have them and they are starting to sell them today. I would def. give them a call


----------



## ijesslovebeauty (Jan 31, 2013)

verorenee said:


> Ulta has it in stock online now.  Anyone know when Macys will have it?   I called my macys and they said they have them and they are starting to sell them today. I would def. give them a call


----------



## kirsten (Feb 1, 2013)

VampyCouture said:


> Get it at Ulta. It's 20% off your entire order this week.


  20% off online or at stores? I have a 20% off coupon that was mailed to me but it says it doesn't work for UD on it.


----------



## Tanjola (Feb 1, 2013)

I tried to use the 20% off at Ulta and it excludes urban decay!!! That was sneaky Ulta


----------



## elektra513 (Feb 1, 2013)

UD is considered a prestige brand at Ulta, so it'll never be discounted by any of the coupons except the once-a-year 20% off all-store one (during the holidays, which just passed). It sucks.


----------



## VampyCouture (Feb 1, 2013)

Yeah, the lady at the store told me I could with the coupon that was mailed to me not the online one, but she didn't have the right information  Sorry about the confusion!


----------



## Tanjola (Feb 1, 2013)

The 20% off coupon Ulta mailed me didn't exclude prestige. It was for everything. However, they excluded Urban Decay probably because of the Launch of the 2 palettes.


----------



## Naughtyp (Feb 2, 2013)

I don't know if anyone knows this, but for the lip pencil things that came In the palettes, can they be sharpened at all? or is it just that lil bit that is in there?  only tried them once but I was just wondering. I don't have any of those besides the ones that came in these two kits


----------



## butterflyeyes (Feb 2, 2013)

Quote: 	 		 			I don't know if anyone knows this, but for the lip pencil things that came In the palettes, can they be sharpened at all? or is it just that lil bit that is in there? only tried them once but I was just wondering. I don't have any of those besides the ones that came in these two kits



  	Yes it can be sharpened. If you  have UD's GrindHouse sharpener use the bigger side to sharpen. Otherwise...you can use any double sharpener (or one with a opening for large pencils)


----------



## Dominique33 (Feb 2, 2013)

We have the 2 palettes here at Sephora ( France ), I recommand them both because they are simply pretty and easily wearable. They are expensive 43 € each but on the whole they're worth the price, the duo eyeshadows are really beautiful. Never thought I would purchase them but I did with - 20 %. 2 palettes, 2 different inspirations well not so bad after all !


----------



## Naughtyp (Feb 2, 2013)

butterflyeyes said:


> Yes it can be sharpened. If you  have UD's GrindHouse sharpener use the bigger side to sharpen. Otherwise...you can use any double sharpener (or one with a opening for large pencils)


 Thank you!! I'm going to get that sharpener since I also bought the smoked eyeliner set


----------



## TommyCJC (Feb 2, 2013)

OMG I love these palettes so much!!
	I adore Urban Decay haha!!

	I made a first impressions video of my palettes when I got them haha!!

	http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CAtyq1Wyyqk


----------



## butterflyeyes (Feb 2, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> Thank you!! I'm going to get that sharpener since I also bought the smoked eyeliner set


  	You're welcome. I love the UD sharpener...ironically, I probably wouldn't have one if it didn't come with the Ocho Loco pencil set, but once I used it I wondered why I didn't have one in the first place! If I'm not mistaken it is on sale on the UD site for $5.00 (I think they changed it so it's the old one that is on sale...this is the one I have. I would think that the only thing that was changed was the housing and not the actual blades.)


----------



## Knope2012 (Feb 3, 2013)

I ordered the Glinda palette, and I'll get Theodora on Friday. I really love the colors in these, and I haven't bought a UD palette since Naked 1. I'm excited to try them out.


----------



## Genn (Feb 3, 2013)

Knope2012 said:


> I ordered the Glinda palette, and I'll get Theodora on Friday. I really love the colors in these, and I haven't bought a UD palette since Naked 1. I'm excited to try them out.


  	They are both beautiful. I haven't worn my yet, but they cant stay pretty forever.


----------



## Shellcat (Feb 3, 2013)

Very nice review! 

  	Thanks for sharing!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










TommyCJC said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CAtyq1Wyyqk


----------



## melissa20 (Feb 3, 2013)

I love all my UD palettes definitely worth it!


----------



## butterflyeyes (Feb 3, 2013)

A few of the looks I created using both palettes. They are posted on my Pinterest account at: http://pinterest.com/peachspeak

  	This one I named Jealousy using the Theodora palette







  	This look I named Broken Spell...also using the Theodora









  	This one I named Magical Aura using the Glinda palette 







  	This one is Road to Oz using Glinda palette


----------



## EndingStart (Feb 4, 2013)

Thanks for posting those looks! Made me even more excited to receive mine in the mail. I debated for a long time over which one to get, ended up getting both haha... true makeup addict here!


----------



## butterflyeyes (Feb 5, 2013)

I went with both because I am an eye shadow addict and I knew I would find a  way to make them both work regardless lol. If I have to pick a fave I would say the Theodora palette. I absolutely love sultry earth tone colors. But I feel like both palettes play well together also so you can mix colors from both and create some amazing looks. They have been like my new toys every since I've got them so I'm sure all of my other are feeling a little neglected lol


----------



## shontay07108 (Feb 5, 2013)

I bought Glinda b/c it's most unlike any shadows I already have. I love it! Played with it yesterday and today. The pink is really soft, but I can build it up. Other than that, it's all very pigmented on my skin. I've been lukewarm, at best on UD palettes, but this is a hit. So much so that I'm going to go ahead and buy Theodora (although I wish Perversion was the liner in that set instead of Zero).


----------



## butterflyeyes (Feb 6, 2013)

I think UD has pretty much supplied their customer base with more than enough Zero liners lol. I was glad when they included Perversion with the Ocho Loco set instead of Zero. I hadn't touched Zero liner every since Perversion came out until I tested the Theodora palette. Its a good black, but once you've used Perversion it seems so blah lol


----------



## Knope2012 (Feb 6, 2013)

butterflyeyes said:


> I think UD has pretty much supplied their customer base with more than enough Zero liners lol. I was glad when they included Perversion with the Ocho Loco set instead of Zero. I hadn't touched Zero liner every since Perversion came out until I tested the Theodora palette. Its a good black, but once you've used Perversion it seems so blah lol


  	Perversion is a million times better than Zero. I use the Perversion out of my Ocho Loco set all the time. It's the only black liner that I don't have to set with eyeshadow to make it intense.


----------



## purplemaren (Feb 6, 2013)

I use zero more.  I prefer the way perversion looks, but a: it is so soft I have to sharpen it all the time, and b: I can't put it in my waterline.  Something about it makes my eyes water like crazy.


----------



## purplemaren (Feb 6, 2013)

I got the new brown rimmel scandal eyes, and it's really nice.  I want to try the black as well, an see if my eyes tolerate it better than perversion


----------



## SamanthaDeMuro (Mar 22, 2013)

I personally love UD eyeshadows and only own singles, which I now realize buying a palette would've save me some dough. But as for MAC having more "creative" colors, that's one thing I love about MAC. I have found ways to wear "unwearable" colors to my job as an M.A. even. I just tone it down. Such as putting a pale blue up to the crease and then putting a brown in the crease with MAC's Mylar as my base e/s and highlight. In general, I do prefer a more natural look. But I've been known to do a daytime smokey eye as well. I like to make my blue eyes pop.


----------



## charismafulltv (Mar 25, 2013)

I'm obsessed with UD Mariposa palette!


----------



## butterflyeyes (Mar 29, 2013)

purplemaren said:


> I use zero more. I prefer the way perversion looks, but a: it is so soft I have to sharpen it all the time, and b: I can't put it in my waterline. Something about it makes my eyes water like crazy.


  	To help you with your sharpening of Perversion you can put it in the freezer for a few minutes before sharpening. It just stiffens it up a little (briefly) so you can sharpen it easier.


----------

